# C300 Necessities



## DanThePhotoMan (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, so I've spent the last few weeks doing some research and I've decided the C300 is the best camera for my needs. I'm putting together a little kit at the moment, but I'm curious to see as what some of y'all would suggest as necessities. Understandably accessories will vary depending on work, but I'll be doing everything from traveling through Africa for documentary work, weddings, short features, etc. I've basically just compiled a list of everything from BNH on their accessory section, but I just want to make sure I've got all my bases covered. Thanks in advance.

-Daniel


----------

